# **NOREVE watchers** Out for Delivery: Monday, May 2!!!



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

*My shipping notice!! Who's as happy as I am??*     

Noreve
------------------------------------------------------
Order number : N132636
Date off order : mardi 12 avril, 2011

Dear Valued Customer,

Your parcel will be leaving our warehouse on 30/04/2011

You can track it on :

http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/track

We have already booked your parcel's tracking number, which is : 1Z5R01F60446791640

Thank you for your trust.

Sincerely,

Cynthia


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm so happy for you!    And me too.  I can't be too far behind.  I ordered on the 14th.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

That's great, Patricia, I can't wait to see pictures...
and the bag you make to go with it


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

YAY!!!!  We will expect photographs ASAP!!  LOL!


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

Add in my YAY and Wahooo!  Glad it's close now, Patricia!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Wonderful news! It should go beautifully with your new bag!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Its in Philadelphia!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Aha, so it is, Michelle!  It must have flown all night getting from Germany, huh?  Since it's arrived in the States, maybe I'll get it before Thursday, maybe.....


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I keep seeing mention of a new bag you made; are there any pics; I'd love to see it.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Never mind; I found it on this thread.
That is really beautiful, Patricia. Is that the same fabric as the Vera Bradley Watercolor design? It's one of my favorites.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Good eye, Juli, that's exactly what it is.  I think it will match my platinum Noreve perfectly.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh dang, when I first read this post I was really tired and thought it was going to arrive on April 30th.  I was hoping it had arrived already.  Hopefully really soon!!!


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

If their UPS local notifications are updated as promptly as mine, by 6 or 7 o'clock tomorrow morning, both Italia and Patricia should have "Out for Delivery" notifications on their tracking numbers.  Watch out UPS men!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I checked UPS this morning, my cover is out for delivery!  Expect pictures later today, ladies!!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I checked UPS this morning, my cover is out for delivery! Expect pictures later today, ladies!!


Were you able to sleep last night? That poor UPS guy has no idea what is in store for him today!!!!  I hope the cover is even better than your expectations!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Marie, I actually didn't think about it until I logged on to Kindleboards, don't know how I could have forgotten.  But then the first thing I did was check the UPS site.  UPS usually doesn't deliver to me until the afternoon, so I have to sit here and fret half the day!

OT to you, Marie, I have 2 of your covers done, my granddaughter won't be here tomorrow so I'll be sewing, and get a package off to you on Wednesday.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Marie, I actually didn't think about it until I logged on to Kindleboards, don't know how I could have forgotten. But then the first thing I did was check the UPS site. UPS usually doesn't deliver to me until the afternoon, so I have to sit here and fret half the day!
> 
> OT to you, Marie, I have 2 of your covers done, my granddaughter won't be here tomorrow so I'll be sewing, and get a package off to you on Wednesday.


Patricia - thanks for the update. Crazy day at work but occasionally I think of you and smile when I think of the excited customer the unsuspecting UPS man is about to encounter!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

maries said:


> Patricia - thanks for the update. Crazy day at work but occasionally I think of you and smile when I think of the excited customer the unsuspecting UPS man is about to encounter!


I know!!! And my granddaughter is getting ready to take her nap, so if the UPS truck comes while she's sleeping, I have to grab my little dog and hold him or he barks like crazy. So I guess it'll be the two of us running down the driveway today


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

So, Patricia, have you knocked the UPS driver off his feet yet in your haste to retrieve your Noreve package??     Cannot wait to see photos!  Lucky you to already have your Norever cover, and I am happy and excited for you!  YEY!!

Marie, I did not receive shipping notice today as I had anticipated.    Did you?  Keeping my fingers crossed that we hear soon.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

BookLady said:


> So, Patricia, have you knocked the UPS driver off his feet yet in your haste to retrieve your Noreve package??   Cannot wait to see photos! Lucky you to already have your Norever cover, and I am happy and excited for you! YEY!!
> 
> Marie, I did not receive shipping notice today as I had anticipated.  Did you? Keeping my fingers crossed that we hear soon.


No but I think we will be doing the Noreve watch next Monday. Just a hunch.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Hope your hunch is correct, Marie!


----------

